# Glasser 12



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is a link to my Glasser 12.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/glasser-wrightwater-12.59500/

Can’t say enough good about the boat.
Working with Jonathan was a true pleasure. The skiff is yacht quality.
Running the new 15 mercury EFI 4stroke. Great power, getting 26 mph with 3 blade powertech SRT stainless prop. Boat poles well, very stable for its size. Super quiet and super dry. 
Shopped all over the county looking at other Microskiffs and always came back to the Glasser. 
You will be pleased.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks you!!!


----------

